# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  25 YO, Just got blood work back, Please help with values

## timintex3

Hello everyone,

I am new to the site officially and stumbled upon here because I have been googling trying to make sense of my blood values. I saw that there was a dedicated blood section in here and decided to post. I was hoping someone could help me out with the values I have and possibly tell me something helpful! 


History, turned 25 this month, I started working out about 4 years ago. Natural from 137 to 170ish, then I did a 8 week cycle of "Sus 250" from a sketchy UGL. I accidentally ordered some underdosed clomid and botched my recovery. I ordered Nolva as soon as I realized it was underdosed.

This was back in beginning of 2010 and I still don't feel like I used to, so I decided to get some BW done. I am not motivated anymore, now suffer from prem ejac, not very horny anymore, etc. I was always an animal in the sack before.

I quit working out this year in March, but before that and at the end of 2010 my gains were very slow, my drive was so low and I didn't put in that extra effort like I used to pre cycle. During sparring I would quit alot sooner, aggression lower etc. Hard to say. I have been eating like crap since I stopped, so it could be a factor. I got the BW done because I am trying to get back into it to do a recomp since my BF is so high now but my mood, motivation, etc all are so low it's affecting me.

Please help bros!

I have attached the results. I kinda feel possibly lowering my estro would help but again, I am just looking for opinions! Thanks

----------


## Wonder_Juice

Sorry I dont know the answer of your question I just wanted to ask you what 'prem ejac' means.

----------


## timintex3

Premature Ejaculation. It's a symptom of ED I believe.

----------


## stevey_6t9

You've said your eating like crap and have high bf%, maybe those are affecting you.

I know if my diet is off, i feel terrible.

----------


## Kawigirl

From what I can see....

Your White blood count is low. This would mean..your tired...low energy..and are susceptible to infection and will most likely become sick easily. Colds...flu's...even worse. Your body doens't have the white blood cell count to fight off simple infections on its own.

Your Blood sugar is high. You need to probably start watching your food intake.

Your test is on the lower side and your FSH and LH hormones (these are hormones shown in high elevation in woman who are looking to become pregnant) are on the higher side. I think your pct wasn't properly administered...not good product or you just didn't really take enough for a good amount of time (I'm female...don't know too much about pct for men)...but I do know your levels are showing that your body hasn't kicked in to produce its own test and get back to normal.

----------


## Brohim

post this in the hrt forum. More guys experienced w/ blood work there.

----------


## Byakko

I'm not an expert when it comes to the hormones, which is why I joined this board, but the white blood cell (WBC) count is completely normal, in particular the distribution of the types of WBCs including neutrophils, lymphocytes, monocytes, eosinophils and basophils. Higher here is not at all better unless you're ill, then you'd want to see them temporarily higher. So I wouldn't worry about your immune system based on these values. None of the lab values themselves worries me, but blood tests don't always reflect how you feel physically and mentally.

----------

